# Albino darwin in the sun



## tarzanthesnakeman (Jul 5, 2020)

Just wondering how long should i keep an albino in the sun?

I recently got my hands on an albino and am wondering how sensitive the skin can be to natural uv lights. All the info would be helpfull.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 5, 2020)

tarzanthesnakeman said:


> Just wondering how long should i keep an albino in the sun?
> 
> I recently got my hands on an albino and am wondering how sensitive the skin can be to natural uv lights. All the info would be helpfull.


10, 15 min i do


My mate will have his outside whilst we having drinks on the couch for ages in the sun lol i personally wouldn't do it with my dawrin, but hey each to there own .

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaughan (Jul 6, 2020)

I recently got my hands on an albino and am wondering how sensitive the skin can be to natural uv lights. All the info would be helpfull.[/QUOTE]


Does your Darwin have pink eyes or normal colour


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 6, 2020)

Shaughan said:


> I recently got my hands on an albino and am wondering how sensitive the skin can be to natural uv lights. All the info would be helpfull.




Does your Darwin have pink eyes or normal colour[/QUOTE]Normal i think. She keeps her head in the shade and body in the sun when i take her out..
There albino so to much sun wouldn't be good.. well that's what ive always known in my head with albino's. I wouldn't say there skin would be crazy sensitive to it but i defenitly would choose what type of day you take him out..
Maybe morning sun as its not as strong.

Ill be home soon amd ill let you know what colour her eyes are.. 
Send us a pic of yours mate? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaughan (Jul 6, 2020)

[doublepost=1593991398,1593991362][/doublepost]My baby girl


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 6, 2020)

I'v often wondered about this topic, and while were on the subject, should I take out my carpet python out to bask? If so how long for? Oh, by the way, he's a possible het for caramel albino, so he's not an actual albino.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 6, 2020)

They don't need any UV. The answer to 'How long should I keep it in the sun?' is zero. The answer to 'How long can I?' is a bit more tricky, but it's probably not too much of a worry for a few minutes.

Yours isn't an albino so it's probably safe enough to leave it in sunlight for hours as long as it's not overheating.


----------



## Shaughan (Jul 6, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> They don't need any UV. The answer to 'How long should I keep it in the sun?' is zero. The answer to 'How long can I?' is a bit more tricky, but it's probably not too much of a worry for a few minutes.
> 
> Yours isn't an albino so it's probably safe enough to leave it in sunlight for hours as long as it's not overheating.



Mines a 77% het Albino could have caramel in it but not shore I just know it's not 100% albino she hasn't got pink eyes
[doublepost=1594011103,1594010976][/doublepost]I'm hoping when I breed her with another albino the baby's will come out 50% true pink eyes and the others come out like her I don't know if this is true but I'm going to find out next year
[doublepost=1594011214][/doublepost]


Josiah Rossic said:


> I'v often wondered about this topic, and while were on the subject, should I take out my carpet python out to bask? If so how long for? Oh, by the way, he's a possible het for caramel albino, so he's not an actual albino.



I never take any of my snake out side for long there reptile room has a big window that's north west facing and I think that's enough sun they don't need any more
[doublepost=1594011276][/doublepost]My lizards have out door cages for most of the year but they all live inside in winter


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 6, 2020)

Shaughan said:


> Mines a 77% het Albino could have caramel in it but not shore I just know it's not 100% albino she hasn't got pink eyes



*sigh*

I greatly doubt she's a 77% het; that's extraordinarily difficult to make, and I guarantee no one has ever kept track of albino Carpets well enough to make one.

In terms of genotype, percentage het means something, but in terms of UV, phenotype is all that matters, and yours is phenotypically 0% albino, 100% non albino.



> I'm hoping when I breed her with another albino the baby's will come out 50% true pink eyes and the others come out like her I don't know if this is true but I'm going to find out next year



She'll either prove out as het or not, but she is phenotypically not albino, the same as every wild Carpet Python you will ever see.



> I never take any of my snake out side for long there reptile room has a big window that's north west facing and I think that's enough sun they don't need any more



Zero UV is sufficient, they literally need zero. But, glass blocks it anyway.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 6, 2020)

I still take mine out in the sun at least once a day for 5-10min not for uv, just abit of natural heat and i like watching the colours pop outside in the light 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaughan (Jul 6, 2020)

All I know is what I brought her as and that's what I got told from the breeder so if u think otherwise I will only find out when I breed her

She's almost see throw on the under side


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 6, 2020)

Shaughan said:


> All I know is what I brought her as and that's what I got told from the breeder so if u think otherwise I will only find out when I breed her
> 
> She's almost see throw on the under side


I’d be worried about the person you got her from, never seen or heard of a 77% het, just like I’ve never heard of a Het with pink eyes. You can’t have a het and visual albinism traits (maybe in a paradox 1/10000 but those aren’t genetic) caramel is not the same as morphs like albino, If she doesn’t have it at all and you breed to a proper caramel, you won’t get hets caramel, some will be showing as caramel and will produce caramels. , some won’t, and won’t produce caramels when bred.

I think you’ve been taken for a ride by the breeder mate

Edit: after seeing the photo she does look caramel, but a full body pic will be better

Maybe if you take a picture we could tel you if she has caramel in her
[doublepost=1594013043,1594012909][/doublepost]


WizardFromAus- said:


> I still take mine out in the sun at least once a day for 5-10min not for uv, just abit of natural heat and i like watching the colours pop outside in the light
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


 I’ll take mine out for photos for this reason! I’ll always say this, their colours never look the same in different lighting, but sunlight makes them look their best


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 6, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I’d be worried about the person you got her from, never seen or heard of a 77% het, just like I’ve never heard of a Het with pink eyes. You can’t have a het and visual albinism traits (maybe in a paradox 1/10000 but those aren’t genetic) caramel is not the same as morphs like albino, If she doesn’t have it at all and you breed to a proper caramel, you won’t get hets caramel, some will be showing as caramel and will produce caramels. , some won’t, and won’t produce caramels when bred.
> 
> I think you’ve been taken for a ride by the breeder mate
> 
> Maybe if you take a picture we could tel you if she has caramel in her


Think he put a picture up mate

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 6, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Think he put a picture up mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Sorry I meant a proper photo


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 6, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Sorry I meant a proper photo


Lol ok glad we sorted that out




Herptology said:


> I’d be worried about the person you got her from, never seen or heard of a 77% het, just like I’ve never heard of a Het with pink eyes. You can’t have a het and visual albinism traits (maybe in a paradox 1/10000 but those aren’t genetic) caramel is not the same as morphs like albino, If she doesn’t have it at all and you breed to a proper caramel, you won’t get hets caramel, some will be showing as caramel and will produce caramels. , some won’t, and won’t produce caramels when bred.
> 
> I think you’ve been taken for a ride by the breeder mate
> 
> ...


Yea for sure mate! Love how much her colours pop out more in the sunlight

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> Yours isn't an albino so it's probably safe enough to leave it in sunlight for hours as long as it's not overheating.


So what exactly does the sunlight do for the snake?


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 6, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> So what exactly does the sunlight do for the snake?


Well make there colours stand out for one lol, 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 6, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Well make there colours stand out for one lol,


True, lol


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 6, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> True, lol


Keep them warm 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 6, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Keep them warm


Thanks mate


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 6, 2020)

That was mine in the sun today









Josiah Rossic said:


> Thanks mate


Hahahah you dont like my detailed response mate? 



That pic i upload is crap ! My phone is trash sorry

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 6, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Hahahah you dont like my detailed response mate?


Haha, well your not exactly a walking encyclopedia are you lol. I'v try to learn as much as possible about keeping snakes that my family have labelled me Josiayclapedia lol.
[doublepost=1594015104,1594015048][/doublepost]


WizardFromAus- said:


> That pic i upload is crap ! My phone is trash sorry


Its OK mate, you tried your best


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 6, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Haha, well your not exactly a walking encyclopedia are you lol. I'v try to learn as much as possible about keeping snakes that my family have labelled me Josiayclapedia lol.
> [doublepost=1594015104,1594015048][/doublepost]
> Its OK mate, you tried your best


What's a encyclopedia? Lol .
There's nothing wrong with knowledge , i dont really know much except for my albino Darwin to be honest

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 6, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> So what exactly does the sunlight do for the snake?



Nothing. If you mean 'to' the snake rather than 'for' the snake, it'll cause the colours to darken slightly, and in albinos carries a risk of eye damage and a tiny risk of cancer.


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 6, 2020)

Regarding what I literally just wrote 

This has to be one of my best pictures capturing her colours with a phone camera, using my terribly bad room lighting haha


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 6, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> What's a encyclopedia? Lol .


A book with words in it lol


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 6, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Regarding what I literally just wrote
> 
> This has to be one of my best pictures capturing her colours with a phone camera, using my terribly bad room lighting haha


Those trio colours very very nice




Josiah Rossic said:


> A book with words in it lol


Why dont they just call it a book with words in it lol 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 6, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Those trio colours very very nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I only get the best quality


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 6, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I only get the best quality


I can see that, is it female or male? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 6, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> I can see that, is it female or male?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Female


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 6, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Why dont they just call it a book with words in it lol


I know, just doesn't make any sense 



Herptology said:


> Female


She's a beauty!


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 6, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> I know, just doesn't make any sense
> 
> 
> She's a beauty!


I’ve got a couple more surprises (not albinos), just waiting for them to settle in! Pics will be sometime next week  very excited to show them. They’re finger licking good in my opinion


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 6, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Female


Mine is female also [emoji1690]




Herptology said:


> I’ve got a couple more surprises (not albinos), just waiting for them to settle in! Pics will be sometime next week  very excited to show them. They’re finger licking good in my opinion


Are they for sale? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I’ve got a couple more surprises (not albinos), just waiting for them to settle in! Pics will be sometime next week  very excited to show them. They’re finger licking good in my opinion


I'd love too get an albino darwin however I'v got my heart set on an abino black-headed python, I kow its know its unlikely that I'll find a breeder anytime soon, but the more I look at this picture....


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 6, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> I'd love too get an albino darwin however I'v got my heart set on an abino black-headed python, I kow its know its unlikely that I'll find a breeder anytime soon, but the more I look at this picture....


My next snake will be woma or bhp

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 6, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> I'd love too get an albino darwin however I'v got my heart set on an abino black-headed python, I kow its know its unlikely that I'll find a breeder anytime soon, but the more I look at this picture....



mmm yes.... i can see it now.... a Sunglow BHP - AX x Albino - and then a snow/moonglow BHP


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 6, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> My next snake will be woma or bhp


Yes! Get a BHP. You wont regret it. Second thoughts, get an axanthic BHP!



Bl69aze said:


> mmm yes.... i can see it now.... a Sunglow BHP - AX x Albino - and then a snow/moonglow BHP


Haha, I'v started calling them reverse BHP's 'cause they're basically the opposite of a normal BHP!


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 6, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Yes! Get a BHP. You wont regret it. Second thoughts, get an axanthic BHP!
> 
> 
> Haha, I'v started calling them reverse BHP's 'cause they're basically the opposite of a normal BHP!


Yea i will get one of them.
See how i go

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------

